# Picking Plans



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

As you may know, I'm a newbie. Want to start my first project. I just ordered Model Engine builder back issues on the Finney hit & miss, Zero Six hit & miss, Upshur twin, and the Hoglet. I would like to get your input on which 
I should start with. I have 9x20 lathe and a SX3 mill. One other question I have is can any of these run on glow fuel, so I wouldn't have to mess with coils and such right a way. And if you can, do you just build it to the plans and instead of sparkplug would you just insert a glow plug? Or would this change the way you would build the engine from the start? Please help if you can. 

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 28, 2009)

I remember a few years ago when I still raced 1:8 scale rc offroad buggys there was an engine 3,5 cm3 that had a option to run on glow fuel or, by installing a spark plug and a little flywheel with a magnet with a CDI, would run on 2 stoke gasoline, so..... Better wait for some professional advice.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

Now after further thought, I think I going to go with one of the Beam plans on this site or the CO2 V2 plans for a first. The V2 looks like I would have to scale it up a bit, pretty darn small for me I think. I just feel that I might have a better chance for success if I would start with one of these air powered engines first. Any Ideas on this?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 28, 2009)

If you want to build a simple air driven engine there are plans available at several sites. The following are very popular places but for which I have no personal experience:

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/45engine.htm

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html

This place is one I do have experience with:

http://hasbrouck.8m.com/

Good luck and success with your engine build. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 28, 2009)

I second the motion on starting with something simple like a simple oscillator or a McCabe Runner 
Tin


----------



## kvom (Feb 28, 2009)

I just started a thread on building the V2 CO2. I am scaling it up 3x, so the parts are pretty big. I was going to go 2x but found a good sized block of Al for the crankcase. 

Doing this double size might be a good choice if you're more ambitious than a simple wobbler. The number of parts is quite a bit fewer than the beam engine, and just about everything is built with bar stock. 

The only tools I lack to build it are a boring bar and a ball end mill. I am going to make a 30-60-90 angle plate at school this week to use for mounting the crankcase in the vise.


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool, I think that's the one kvon. I have 2" boring bar and ball mills up to 7/8". I check out your beam build, and that's what made up my mind on changing to a air powered engine. You did a great job on that! :bow: I have some 2" square here that I could use for the block of the v2. that would be 2X but I think 3X would be the way to go.I printed plans for the V2 and the Beam that you built so now its just a matter of which one. Maybe both! lol

Then again if I go 2X I can use my 3" sine vise. Boy my head is just a spinning! :shrug:


----------

